# Recreation of Famous 80's synth patches using Arturia V Collection (YouTube)



## Markrs (Apr 10, 2022)

This might of interest to those that have the V Collection. It is a YouTube channel that recreates mainly 80's synth patches used in famous songs. Each video is very short and just shows the settings for the patch.



https://www.youtube.com/user/cagpek/featured


----------



## zepking (Apr 11, 2022)

Am I missing something? He doesn't show you how to recreate the sounds from famous songs ..he instead offers soundpacks you can buy from him. Which I assume are just settings?


----------



## tc9000 (Apr 11, 2022)

I havent watched them all but in the Jup-8 one he shows the settings.

EDIT: you are right - there are many where the settings aren't shown.


----------

